# L.A. Noire - Rockstar Games bestätigt PC-Version für diesen Herbst



## SoerenWetterau (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *L.A. Noire - Rockstar Games bestätigt PC-Version für diesen Herbst* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: L.A. Noire - Rockstar Games bestätigt PC-Version für diesen Herbst


----------



## Mandavar (23. Juni 2011)

Schön!


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juni 2011)

Hab eigentlich bisher größtenteils gute Kritiken von dem Spiel wahrgenommen. Mal gucken, wie's wird. 
Wobei ich aber immernoch hoffe, dass Red Dead Redemption auch irgendwann für den PC erscheint.


----------



## X3niC (23. Juni 2011)

Hm RDR wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber! Aber freue mich trotzdem wird bestimmt klasse omg wie viele Spiele ich mir kaufen muss!!Schlimm schlimm!!


----------



## FreezyX (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn sie schon am portieren sind sollen sie gleich mit Red Dead Redemption weitermachen, das interessiert mich doch um einiges mehr und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige PCler dem es so geht.


----------



## LestatLouis (23. Juni 2011)

Is ja geil! Wobei mein Geldbeutel schon so langsam anfängt zu seufzen. ^^ 2011 is ganz schön teuer.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Juni 2011)

GEIL!!!
Auf diese Nachricht hatte ich gehofft! 
Wird auf jeden Fall vorbestellt. *freu*


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Hm RDR wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber! Aber freue mich trotzdem wird bestimmt klasse omg wie viele Spiele ich mir kaufen muss!!Schlimm schlimm!!



Dito!

L.A. Noire spricht mich jetzt eigentlich nicht so wirklich an...


----------



## Mothman (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, das Spiel hat schon was. Ich hab es zwar schon auf der PS3, freue mich aber für alle die bisher noch keine Chance hatten das zu spielen.

Erwartet aber kein Open-World-Action-Spiel wie GTA oder RDR ...


----------



## VodkaMen (23. Juni 2011)

also dass ist eine große und auch erfreulich überraschung muss ich sagen . ich bin zwar persönlich ein konsolen zocker , freue mich aber trz für die pc spieler, da ich neben der konsole auch gern pc zocke . nur ein wenig schade, das die RDR portierung (noch) nicht erfolgt ist aber man kann ja hoffen .

in bezug auf die portierung erwarte ich keine krassen probleme wie bei GTA 4 zu anfang.


----------



## thoner79 (23. Juni 2011)

Na wer hätte das gedacht, ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich drauf gewettet, dass es keine Portierung geben wird. In diesem Fall bin ich allerdings froh, eines Besseren belehrt worden zu sein.....
Es bleibt dennoch die Frage warum es für RDR keine Portierung für den PC gab.......


----------



## Playboxking (23. Juni 2011)

find ich echt subber, dass man die Gesichter auch mal höch aufgelöst sehen  kann!


----------



## Pistolpaul (23. Juni 2011)

Konsolenimportierungen laufen meistens super und sind bestens auf PC-Systeme Optimiert!
Das läuft dann sogar auf dem hier: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,769348,00.html

Low, natürlich.


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (23. Juni 2011)

Pistolpaul schrieb:


> Konsolenimportierungen laufen meistens super und sind bestens auf PC-Systeme Optimiert!
> Das läuft dann sogar auf dem hier: Acht Billiarden Berechnungen pro Sekunde: Japan hat den "K-Computer" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> 
> Low, natürlich.



stimmt, hoffe das Sie besser machen als bei GTA 4 auf PC, das läuft nämlich heute noch nicht ruckelfrei.....


----------



## Mendos (23. Juni 2011)

Interessant. Wenn ein Spiel nicht so gut läuft, dann bracht man die PC-Spieler auf einmal doch wieder. Gut zu wissen, Rockstar.

Ich hab LA Noire auf der Xbox gespielt und hatte mich auch ziemlich drauf gefreut. Das Spiel war dann aber doch ziemlich ernüchternd. Klar, die Story ist spannend, die Gesichtsanimationen toll und LA sehr gut nachgebaut. Und am Anfang machen die Fälle auch noch Spaß. Aber das läßt dann schnell nach. 
Die Fälle spielen sich jedes Mal gleich und ein Schwierigkeitsgrad ist bei den Rätzeln faktisch nicht vorhanden. Klar, man kann bei den Befragungen falsch liegen, aber das zieht dann maximal den Fall etwas in die Länge.
Und die Charaktere bleiben alle sehr blaß, vorallem der Hauptcharakter Cole. Z.B. erfährt man am Anfang, daß er eine Frau und Kinder hat, im Spiel bekommt man davon dann nichts mehr mit.

Schade. Das Spiel hätte viel besser sein können. LA Noire mit Kriminalfällen auf dem Niveau von Bladerunner, das wäre es gewesen. So sind die 86% bei Videogameszone aber völlig überbewertet. Realistisch wäre so um die 75% gewesen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Interessant. Wenn ein Spiel nicht so gut läuft, dann bracht man die PC-Spieler auf einmal doch wieder. .


 
la noire läuft _gut_, um nicht zu sagen _sehr gut_.


----------



## Mendos (23. Juni 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> la noire läuft _gut_, um nicht zu sagen _sehr gut_.


 
Definitiv nicht. Laut Rockstar wurde es bisher 4 Mio. mal verkauft, bei der langen und aufwendigen Entwicklung viel zu wenig und weit hinter den Verkäufen von RDR.


----------



## VodkaMen (23. Juni 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> la noire läuft _gut_, um nicht zu sagen _sehr gut_.



gemeint sind die verkaufszahlen die laut den analysten weit hinter ihren erwartungen zurückliegen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht. Laut Rockstar wurde es bisher 4 Mio. mal verkauft, bei der langen und aufwendigen Entwicklung viel zu wenig und weit hinter den Verkäufen von RDR.


 
4 millionen/ monat ist für einen solchen titel geradezu exzellent.


----------



## ING (23. Juni 2011)

ja, hätt auch lieber ein rdr, bis auf die gesichtsanimation find ich la noire nicht sonderlich spannend.


----------



## Parady (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzt frage ich mich aber, warum Red Dead Redemption nicht kommt. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Nunja, freue ich mich mal auf L.A. Noire. Hoffentlich arbeiten die für die PC-Version noch ein wenig an den Gesichtstexturen. Die sehen im Moment noch so aus, als ob das Wachfiguren sind.

Vielleicht sind ja die eher "mäßigen" Wertungen von L.A.Noire schuld daran, dass wir PC-Spieler jetzt etwas davon abbekommen (User Wertung bei 77. Aber man kann ja nur spekulieren. Ich werds mir jedenfalls nur für 20€ kaufen. Irgendwie traue ich Rockstar mit der Portierung nicht.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2011)

Parady schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, warum Red Dead Redemption nicht kommt. Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Nunja, freue ich mich mal auf L.A. Noire. Hoffentlich arbeiten die für die PC-Version noch ein wenig an den Gesichtstexturen. Die sehen im Moment noch so aus, als ob das Wachfiguren sind.
> 
> Vielleicht sind ja die eher "mäßigen" Wertungen von L.A.Noire schuld daran, dass wir PC-Spieler jetzt etwas davon abbekommen (User Wertung bei 77. Aber man kann ja nur spekulieren. Ich werds mir jedenfalls nur für 20€ kaufen. Irgendwie traue ich Rockstar mit der Portierung nicht.


 
naja
ich würde jetzt Spontan nichts auf so Userwertungen geben, denn ohne die Gesehen zu haben kann ich mir jetzt schon denken das die miesen Wertungen alle ein GTA erwartet haben und halt kein Krimispiel und naja, wenn man das so bewertet fallen die eh wegen Thema verfehlt raus


----------



## KabraxisObliv (23. Juni 2011)

Richtig, so sehe ich das auch. User-Bewertungen muss man sich immer besonders genau durchlesen. Gerade bei Portal 2 gab es haufenweise User-Bewertungen zwischen 0 und 2, die einfach nur empört über die Spielzeit waren, aber kein Wort über das Spiel an sich gesagt haben. So waren die User-Bewertungen anfangs im Schnitt bei 3,x (als es etwa 150 Bewertungen gab) ... und inzwischen ist sie bei 8,3 (bei über 1200 Bewertungen).


Zum Topic: Ich freue mich sehr darauf und habe auch nicht mehr damit gerechnet. Eine nette Überraschung.
Ich habe allerdings auch von den Gameplay-Schwächen gehört (Action-Sequenzen, immer gleicher Ablauf bei Untersuchungen) und bin so vermutlich nicht bereit die PC-Version direkt bei Release zu kaufen.
Wenn die Verbesserungen für den PC allerdings wirklich deutlich sind (nicht unbedingt Gameplaytechnisch), dann würde ich dem Entwickler zum Dank vielleicht auch eine Vorbestellung spendieren.


----------



## lex23 (23. Juni 2011)

Das ist neben der zu den Konsolen identischen Fifa Pc Version die zweite gute Nachricht heute.


----------



## leckmuschel (23. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> ich würde jetzt Spontan nichts auf so Userwertungen geben, denn ohne die Gesehen zu haben kann ich mir jetzt schon denken das die miesen Wertungen alle ein GTA erwartet haben und halt kein Krimispiel und naja, wenn man das so bewertet fallen die eh wegen Thema verfehlt raus


 
man hat viel geld in diese gesichtsanimationen investiert.
und irgendwie muss sich das rentieren.
desweiteren werden games ja am pc erstellt, nur für konsole halt gemacht.
darum ist es nicht schwierig, die paar codezeilen abzuändern und bessere auslösungen reinzubauen.
soviel arbeit braucht man da nicht, so das es dann extreme kosten verursachen würde.
dementsprechend macht man mit ein paar verkäufen dicken umsatz.


----------



## Chazer (23. Juni 2011)

Was ist mit Red Dead Redemption D: ?


----------



## Predator91 (23. Juni 2011)

JAAAAAAAAAA. Ich habe gehofft das es für den PC erscheint. Read Dead Redemption wäre mir jedoch lieber gewesen, aber ich glaube dafür ist es schon zu spät, vor allem wenn die schon an GTA V arbeiten.


----------



## pkroos (23. Juni 2011)

rockstar games hat wieder etwas mehr ansehen von mir 
trotzdem sollte wenigstens dann red dead redemption 2 wenn es irgendwann kommt gleichzeitig mit pc und konsolen rauskommen
und ich hoffe das gleiche für gta 5 und nicht wieder ewig warten für einen verbuggtes spiel -.-


----------



## Blade_1 (23. Juni 2011)

Tolle News. Freut mich sehr. Ich hoffe die Portierung verläuft anständig.


----------



## serienonkel (23. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde es kaufen.Nachdem ich die Gesichtsanimationen gesehen habe war ich sehr erfreut das die Charaktere nicht mehr sie Seelen los wirken.Rockstar macht für mich aber damit nix wett. Ich will RDR für den PC denn ich sehe es immer bei Kollegen und will es Zocken.Auf Konsolen lässt leider die Grafik echt nach und deswegen kommt mir auch keine Konsole ins Haus.Ich hoffe das die Portierung gut wird und nicht soviele Fehler aufweist wie GTA4. 
Mich würde interessieren warum eine Firma wie Rockstar den Titel Red Dead Redemption nicht für den PC veröffentlicht?
Warum ist heut zutage soviel Konsolen exclusiv oder erscheint viel früher?
Der PC ist das bessere Medium.


----------



## spike00 (24. Juni 2011)

Zur Einstimmung ^^:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTOaFs40Vk&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## MarkusFunke (24. Juni 2011)

Eine tolle Nachricht! Hab damit nicht mehr gerechnet.
Bin mal gespannt, ob sich das auf RDR auswirkt... wenn sich L.A.Noire aufm PC gut verkauft und die Leute mit der Portierung zufrieden sind, wer weiß... 

Ansonsten ist es eigentlich eine schlechte Nachricht, dass es im Herbst erscheinen wird. Nicht weil man so lange darauf warten muss, sondern eher weil im Herbst schon so viele andere und gute Spiele rauskommen. Ich weiß garnich, was ich im Herbst als erstes zocken soll... o.O
(aber immerhin fängt dann das neue Semester an, also werde ich viel Zeit haben^^)


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2011)

Ich selbst hab LA Noir noch nicht gespielt, aufgrund unseres Umzugs ist die 360 noch nicht angeschlossen.  

Ein Kumpel hat es sich jedoch ausgeliehen und durchgespielt & war wirklich begeistert. Man muss sich vor Augen halten das man die Fälle eh löst, die Frage ist nur wie. Man kann wie ein CSI Vollprofi an die Sache gehen oder wie Rambo mit Jacket ... beides führt zum Ziel, aber bietet unterschiedliche Erfahrungen im Spiel.

Er war hingegen mehr als zufrieden, für ihn ein gutes 8/10 Spiel ... am Anfang sicherlich 9/10.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (24. Juni 2011)

ING schrieb:


> ja, hätt auch lieber ein rdr, bis auf die gesichtsanimation find ich la noire nicht sonderlich spannend.



LA Noire ist schon ziemlich gut gemacht. Aber nichtsdestotrotz bleibt es für mich unverständlich, warum es noch kein RDR fürn PC gibt. Ich meine mit GTA 4 müsste man doch etwas Übung auf dem gebiet haben. Natürlich hatte es Herr Belic nicht einfach, aber mittlerweile läufts doch ganz passabel.

Abgesehen davon finde ich hätte RDR auch nen viel höheren Wiederspiel-Wert. Nicht zuletzt durch den Mutliplayer.


----------



## dr-breen (24. Juni 2011)

Hätte auch lieber RDR. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rNV61Rpo-0&feature=related lol


----------



## kornhill (24. Juni 2011)

RDR wäre mir auch lieber. Aber immerhin, hatte schon damit gerechnet das L.A. Noire auch niemals auf den PC erscheint....


----------



## Steppenheld (24. Juni 2011)

Ui, das wird toll, neben Skyrim und ME3 wird der herbst so ein gaming-Feuerwerk


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. Juni 2011)

ME 3 kommt erst im Frühjahr 2012.

@Topic: Ist ja gut und schön, aber was ist mit RDR? Das würde auch auf dem PC einschlagen wie eine Bombe.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2011)

hmmm
naja, ich würde RDR immer noch nicht abschreiben, weil so irgendwie die Comments so eigentlich über all sagen:
"Ja, toll, aber RDR wär noch besser"
Und da die Studios ja auch Foren lesen wird das sicher doch hoffentlich auch mal zu denen hoch dringen


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2011)

Der Studio hinter RDR wurde "aufgelöst", die Mitarbeiter wurden an verschiedene R* Niederlassungen verteilt. Das war übrigens das gleiche Studio, welches Midnight Club : LA gemacht hat.

Ich befürchte einfach, dass RDR so nicht bzw. niemals für den PC umgesetzt wird. Dafür ist mittlerweile zuviel Zeit verstrichen um noch "aktuell" zu sein.


----------



## Skaty12 (24. Juni 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Studio hinter RDR wurde "aufgelöst", die Mitarbeiter wurden an verschiedene R* Niederlassungen verteilt. Das war übrigens das gleiche Studio, welches Midnight Club : LA gemacht hat.
> 
> Ich befürchte einfach, dass RDR so nicht bzw. niemals für den PC umgesetzt wird. Dafür ist mittlerweile zuviel Zeit verstrichen um noch "aktuell" zu sein.


 Auch wenns nicht mehr sooo aktuell ist, ich würde es mir zu 100% kaufen.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2011)

LOL nach dem diverse Sony und Microsoft Konsolen von dem Spiel gekocht wurden, hat man sich wohl gedacht "Hey der PC kann das bestimmt besser vertragen, probieren wirs einfach mal aus"


----------



## Brotkruemel (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte viel lieber RDR! Das hätte ich mir sofort gekauft. LA Noire wenn überhaupt dann nur bei einem sehr guten Deal.


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Juni 2011)

Brotkruemel schrieb:


> Ich hätte viel lieber RDR! Das hätte ich mir sofort gekauft. LA Noire wenn überhaupt dann nur bei einem sehr guten Deal.


 
Geht mir genauso.
LA Noire habe ich selbst Stunden in Aktion gesehen, und empfinde die Teils negativen Wertungen im 70iger Bereich durchaus passend für das Spiel, RDR hingegen wäre echt geil gewesen.


----------



## robby23 (24. Juni 2011)

Also es freut mich das L.A. Noire portiert wird.
Die Tatsache, dass Rockstar sich dazu entschieden hat, zeigt, dass man den PC noch nicht aufgegeben hat.
Ich schätze, sie hatten ähnliche Pläne auch für RDR (was mich noch mehr freuen würde).
Zumindest hat RDR viel bessere Verkaufszahlen und Wertungen als L.A. Noir, und es wäre ja ziemlicher Quatsch, wenn man das Geld für die Portierung dann in Letzteres investieren würde.
Also wird das vllt schwerwiegendere Gründe haben.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Juni 2011)

Hab mir vorgestern eine XBox bestellt. Ink. RDR und L.A. Noire.
Von daher ist es mir eigentlich relativ egal. Für die PC-Spieler, die es spielen wollen, freuts mich natürlich.


----------



## Homeboy25 (24. Juni 2011)

Ach, für L.A. Noire geht es auf einmal doch und was war damals mit Red Dead Redemption ???

Dann können die das auch noch machen.


----------



## mimc1 (24. Juni 2011)

Is doch Optimal Game war auf Ps3 schon Imba


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2011)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Ach, für L.A. Noire geht es auf einmal doch und was war damals mit Red Dead Redemption ???
> 
> Dann können die das auch noch machen.


 
Solange auch nur ein Titel für die Xbox kommt dann ist eigentlich im Prinzip schon vorhanden denn so ganz grob ist das Ding ja Standardhardware
Im Prinzip ist das ja eh ein Mac




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Juni 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Is doch Optimal Game war auf Ps3 schon Imba


 
Findest du wirklich?


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Solange auch nur ein Titel für die Xbox kommt dann ist eigentlich im Prinzip schon vorhanden denn so ganz grob ist das Ding ja Standardhardware
> Im Prinzip ist das ja eh ein Mac
> 
> 
> ...



Bezogen auf deinen Text, nicht das Bild:
Also... irgendwie... Hä?


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Bezogen auf deinen Text, nicht das Bild:
> Also... irgendwie... Hä?


 
ja das doch nicht so schwer
Das Ding ist ein auf PC-Hardware bassierendes System mit einem schon Vorinstalliertem OS
also wie ein Mac


----------



## MrFloppy77 (24. Juni 2011)

FreezyX schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon am portieren sind sollen sie gleich mit Red Dead Redemption weitermachen, das interessiert mich doch um einiges mehr und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige PCler dem es so geht.


 

Wäre mir auch lieber...naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## mimc1 (24. Juni 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Findest du wirklich?


 Aber Nartürlich


----------



## Sven0815 (24. Juni 2011)

RDR wäre mir um einiges lieber..


----------



## NBCTerminator (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich freu mich auf L.A. Noire und werds mir auch sicherlich kaufen. 
Allerdings wäre ich über RDR auch sehr glücklich.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja das doch nicht so schwer
> Das Ding ist ein auf PC-Hardware bassierendes System mit einem schon Vorinstalliertem OS
> also wie ein Mac


 
nein, eigentlich nicht.
bspw hat der 360-prozessor -bekanntlich- wirklich rein gar nix mit x86-cpus zu tun.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2011)

naja
aber er basiert auf einem Power-PC -> Mac


----------



## Tengri (25. Juni 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Und die Charaktere bleiben alle sehr blaß, vorallem der Hauptcharakter Cole. Z.B. erfährt man am Anfang, daß er eine Frau und Kinder hat, im Spiel bekommt man davon dann nichts mehr mit.


 
Sorry, aber wenn ich diese Aussage lese frage ich mich, ob Du das Spiel wirklich durchgespielt hast. Man erfährt sehr wohl etwas über Frau und Kinder und sieht die Frau im späteren Verlauf sogar.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (25. Juni 2011)

ich hatte es schon für fier PS 3. nettes spielchen.


----------



## zerr (25. Juni 2011)

oh mann bin ich der einzige der das als beleidigung empfindet das spiel wurde auf konsolen zuerst veröfentlicht und die konsolenspieler haben es durch gespielt und als es von aller durchgekaut wurde wird es jetzt auf den pc markt rausgekotzt


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. Juni 2011)

zerr schrieb:


> oh mann bin ich der einzige der das als beleidigung empfindet das spiel wurde auf konsolen zuerst veröfentlicht und die konsolenspieler haben es durch gespielt und als es von aller durchgekaut wurde wird es jetzt auf den pc markt rausgekotzt


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie es rauskotzen werden, sondern ähnlich viel Sorgfalt wie bei den Konsolenversionen einfließen lassen. Glauben heißt aber nicht wissen ^^

Dennoch: Lieber spät, als nie. Das Warten lohnt sich bei LA Noire aus meiner Sicht wirklich, weil es toll gemacht ist, mit viel Liebe zum Detail. Gefällt mir persönlich besser als Mafia 2, auch wenn der Vergleich zugegebenermaßen etwas hinkt.


----------



## zerr (25. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sie es rauskotzen werden, sondern ähnlich viel Sorgfalt wie bei den Konsolenversionen einfließen lassen. Glauben heißt aber nicht wissen ^^
> 
> Dennoch: Lieber spät, als nie. Das Warten lohnt sich bei LA Noire aus meiner Sicht wirklich, weil es toll gemacht ist, mit viel Liebe zum Detail. Gefällt mir persönlich besser als Mafia 2, auch wenn der Vergleich zugegebenermaßen etwas hinkt.


 
mafia 2 war ja auch ein riesen reinfall ich habe auf das spiel viele jahre gewartet jeden artikel darüber gelesen,mich gefreut und dann kommt sowas


----------



## MusicMan1992 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufs mir auf jeden Fal für die Konsole, will das auf nem großen Bildschirm im Bett zocken. ;D


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> Ich kaufs mir auf jeden Fal für die Konsole, will das auf nem großen Bildschirm im Bett zocken. ;D


 
Ahja, und das kann man nur mit einer Konsole weil?


----------



## mab72 (26. Juni 2011)

Mhhh, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es mir hole, ist ja wohl auch sehr linear mit eher begrenzter freiheit, hat man den fall gelößt war es das ja!
Aber genau deßhalb kommt es wohl auch auf pc, jedes dlc ein neuer fall, könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen!(eine goldgrube)
Oder gibt es auf den konsolen auch dlc´s? Kenn mich da nicht aus.
Wenn ich es mir hole wird es wohl auch das erste spiel sein von dem ich mir die dlc´s hole(wenn es denn neue fälle sind)!


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2011)

mab72 schrieb:


> Mhhh, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es mir hole, ist ja wohl auch sehr linear mit eher begrenzter freiheit, hat man den fall gelößt war es das ja!
> Aber genau deßhalb kommt es wohl auch auf pc, jedes dlc ein neuer fall, könnt ich mir zumindest vorstellen!(eine goldgrube)
> Oder gibt es auf den konsolen auch dlc´s? Kenn mich da nicht aus.
> Wenn ich es mir hole wird es wohl auch das erste spiel sein von dem ich mir die dlc´s hole(wenn es denn neue fälle sind)!


 
der Vorteil bei PC-Spielen ist ja, die sind 1. Billiger und haben 2. auch noch die Konsolen-DLCs
Und naja, Freiheit, man ist halt ein Cop und kein Gangster


----------



## Tengri (26. Juni 2011)

zerr schrieb:


> oh mann bin ich der einzige der das als beleidigung empfindet das spiel wurde auf konsolen zuerst veröfentlicht und die konsolenspieler haben es durch gespielt und als es von aller durchgekaut wurde wird es jetzt auf den pc markt rausgekotzt



Was ist daran beleidigend? Weil die Konsolenspieler es zuerst hatten?


----------



## zerr (26. Juni 2011)

Tengri schrieb:


> Was ist daran beleidigend? Weil die Konsolenspieler es zuerst hatten?


japp die konsolenspieler werden bevorzugt dadurch werden viele spiele kastriert damit jeder konsolenkiddie das spielen kann und später kommen meistens vermurkste protierungen für den rechner raus


----------



## Malifurion (26. Juni 2011)

Naja zumindest hat Rockstar uns nicht vergessen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2011)

zerr schrieb:


> japp die konsolenspieler werden bevorzugt dadurch werden viele spiele kastriert damit jeder konsolenkiddie das spielen kann und später kommen meistens vermurkste protierungen für den rechner raus


Merkwürdig, deine Zeilen ergeben für mich nur folgenden Sinn:

*whine* *whine* *mimimimimimimi* *plörr* *bla*

Nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> aber er basiert auf einem Power-PC -> Mac


 
apple setzt schon seit jahren auf intel-cpus (x86).


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich jetzt noch nicht näher mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, aber das ganze mit den Fällen, Befragungen usw. klang schon ziemlich interessant. Wenn das besser veröffentlicht wird als damals GTA4, dann werd ich es mir mal angucken.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (29. Juni 2011)

Das Spiel ist richtig geil! Ich hoffe, die Systemvorraussetzungen werden auch moderat sein!!!


----------



## polkigo97 (1. Juli 2011)

WOOO!!Ich wollte mir schon ne XBOX dafür kaufen!Danke Rockstar


----------



## Thefttwo (8. Juli 2011)

PC stirbt.. Rockstar raffts net. das regt auf.. ich mich letztes Jahr von meim erneut aufgerüsteten PC verabschiedet und mir beide konsolen gekauft.. keine Probleme mehr gehabt und jetzt schon ca. 500€ gespart ! Grafik Unterschiede momentan minimal.. Konsolen zocker sind ja auch keine ( zitat GameOne )  "Grafikhuren" wie die PC zocker und haben sowas net wirklich nötig... der PC versaut ja eigentlich die Komplette SpieleIndustrie  ( lieber bessere Grafik als Spielspass ) aber der PC ist ja schon fast weg vom Fenster..


----------



## Enisra (8. Juli 2011)

ach
schon wieder oder immer noch? Wie oft soll denn der PC noch sterben? Immerhin ist der ja Permanent in einem akuten Endstadium und das seit so über 10 Jahren
Mal abgesehen davon hocken leider in Sachen PC bei Gameone leider leider nur Dummschwätzer bzw. Konsolenfanboys, bemerkbar anhand von den lausigen Gründen, denn blöderweise ist dieses Geldreinstecken eher auf Unfähigkeit und Unwissen begründet

Außerdem sollte man eher bedenken das Konsolen mit ihren Spielen und "Kunden" eher die Bremse sind, denn PC-Spiele sind dann doch schon noch wesentlich Anspruchsvoller, soviel schon mal zu dem Mist aka "Argument" von dir


----------



## DerGeschuetzte (21. Juli 2011)

Habe mir damals extra für RDR ne gebrauchte Xbox zugelegt (nach 10 monaten warten auf die PC version) und die dann für 20 euro beim kollegen *repariert*, wenn ich es denn so nennen darf.  ( immerhin keinen Cent für das spiel bezahlt, lag aufeinmal vor der haustür^.^ )

Schade eigentlich für Rockstar, auf PC hätte ich denen direkt am Releasetag die 50 oder 60 € gegönnt (Schon wie bei GTA VC, SA und IV... wobei IV anfangs grottenschlecht portiert wurde)... Ihr könnt es sehen wie ihr wollt, aber weil ich insgesamt 140€ für ne Xbox ausgeben musste, wird Rockstar in den Kommenden paar Titeln kein Cent von meiner seite sehen. Ganz einfach weil ICH (meine meinung) finde das ich für mich bei Open world spielen auf dem PC besser klar Komme. ( Wegen Trainern und Mods nach dem Durchspielen)

Wie auch immer... 
Ich PC ( I7 2600k & GTX580 > *angeb* ) und ne Xbox360,
Ich finde es einfach witzig wie sich permanent die Consoleros ( Argument: PC TEUER ) und PC'ler ( Argument : Bremsen Spiele aus ) in den Beiträgen fertig machen ...

Jeder soll es sehen wie er es will, ich zock villeicht mal 20-30 Minuten Forza 2 auf der Xbox ( nach der Arbeit wenn ich einfach mal auf der Couch liegen will ) und gehe dann an den Rechner und zocke was anständiges, oder tuhe das, wofür ein PC eigentlich gemacht ist. Zum Arbeiten. Autos suchen, Verkaufen etc.

@Enisra
Wieso antwortest du eigentlich diesem Spaßposter?
Wenn er meint dass er mit 2 Konsolen besser beraten ist, wo er wirklich JEDES spiel kaufen MUSS ( geschweige denn den unverschämt teuren Controller preisen ) und dadurch " ca. 500€ " Spart, dann lass sein unwissen doch seine sorge sein  Hat er halt zwei simple Spielzeuge wo er nur die CD reinlegen braucht und seinen spaß hat^.^
Manche Menschen haben halt geringe Ansprüche oder nur sehr wenig geld 

@Thefttwo

Was ist Bitteschön Gameone ?
Achso, mir fällts wieder ein ^.^ , das sind doch die, die Jedes spiel Hypen und gutreden 
Hab die letzte folge vor paar jahren gesehen ;D...


Ujujuj.... Ziemlich langer Text, Aber bin Frisch angemeldet hier und mir war gerade langweilig


----------



## Lerros1980 (28. Juli 2011)

stimmt, komisch in jedem Forum kriegen die sich in die Haare bin aber auch der Meinung das jeder mit dem zocken soll das ihm am meisten Spass macht . Mir liegt jetzt Konsole weniger da ich meine Maus und Tastatur brauche weil ich damit besser klar komme .

Zum Thema : ich werde L.A. Noire eher nicht kaufen da mich das Game zu sehr an Mafia erinnert und für mich wie ein GTA/ Mafia Mix herüber kommt das hatten wir beides schon will jetzt aber nicht GTA schlecht machen da ich ein grosser GTA Fan bin . Mafia 1 war zu damaliger Zeit ziemlich geil Mafia 2 *hust* ein Schuss in den Ofen zum Glück hatte ich nur die Demo angezockt. Ausserdem bin ich noch ein wenig beleidigt das RDR nicht auf Pc kam endlich ein Spiel das mega hätte werden können da mir GUN damals gefiel bis auf das die Map zu klein war und wie gesagt GTA ein perfekter mix da hätte ich sogar mehr gezahlt , naja kommen ja dieses Jahr noch Bf 3 und The Elder Scroll Skyrim .


----------



## Lerros1980 (28. Juli 2011)

ps: wie meine vorgänger schon geschildert hätten sie lieber RDR auf pc gebracht ..


----------



## chrisstyyan (10. August 2011)

Die PC Version Kommt bald! Siehe Nvidia Seite Hier: 
http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.26-whql-driver-de.html?nvidiaupdate=1


----------



## VideoGameFan (5. September 2011)

Oh man warum L.A Noire und nicht RDR. 
L.A Noire ist ein Games das mir garnicht gefallen hat.
Ich habs auch nie durch gespielt und werde es auch nicht.
RDR hingegen ist nach God of War III mein lieblings Konsolen Game.
Diese zwei Spiele sind auch der Grund dafür warum ich meine PS3 noch habe, und noch nicht komplett wieder auf PC umgestiegen bin.
Ich würde mir RDR sofort ein zweites mal für PC kaufen, würde es den für diesen raus kommen.


----------

